# My name is Nina and I'm a knitaholic



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Seriously there is something wrong with me, my stash is already so out of control I don't know when I'm ever gonna get around to using it all. I swore to myself no more yarn until I make a dent in my stash.
What did I do yesterday?
Bought more yarn, I couldn't help myself I went into Aldi and they had 4x100g balls of DK for 5.99 I bought two packs of gorgeous yarn and went home sheepishly.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I think if you're looking for people to talk you out of buying more yarn you've come to the wrong place!


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Right on jumbleburt. We do understand tho'.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

:shock: another knitaholic? oh dear. Welcome to the club.

I think my home is insulated better with yarn!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, I have all these UFO's and patterns a-waiting and I'm on-line reading messages!


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

How come your Aldi's has yarn and mine doesn't - I am seriously jealous.


----------



## oddus9 (Mar 2, 2013)

I can really understand you. My home looks like a knitting store. I love doing knitting, crotcheting and rug hooking. I have been doing crafts since I was thirteen and now I'm fifty-two. I look if you enjoy doing this, keep on knitting!!!!!!

Tracey


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

LOL! I'm glad that you are a Knitaholic! We have a marvelous group of them here. You are in good company. We also have crochetaholics, yarnaholics, stashaholics, laceacholics, teddybearaholics, shawlaholics, sockaholics, etc.

:0


----------



## TracyEllen (Apr 5, 2013)

Can I come shop in your stash? Always wanted to go to Ireland!


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Sure why not


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

colonialcrafter said:


> How come your Aldi's has yarn and mine doesn't - I am seriously jealous.


UK and Ireland stores have yarn every now and then


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

gk said:


> Yeah, I have all these UFO's and patterns a-waiting and I'm on-line reading messages!


yep, and here's your sister


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Lo'L said:


> :shock: another knitaholic? oh dear. Welcome to the club.
> 
> I think my home is insulated better with yarn!


Thanks, I think I'll try the insulation line on my husband if he ever discovers the true extent of my stash


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

You are in the wrong place to get help with what is "seriously wrong with you." People here at KP have posted about having huge yarn stashes. One member said she moved from a 3 bedroom home to a 5 bedroom home just to accomodate her yarn stash. She posted a picture of one of the bedrooms and all the yarn was very neatly organized on shelves. So, no help here. My yarn stash keeps growing and growing, but at least I got it all organized in January. I have eight 18 gal. plastic bins of yarn stash. Bins are labeled with bin number and I did a spread sheet in Excel with what yarn is in what bin. All I have to do when I want to find a yarn is go to my spread sheet on the computer and it will tell me what bin it is in and how much I have and what color. This has helped me to start using yarn on hand, so I only have bought a few skeins so far this year. I closed my eyes to all the sales and didn't go to those stores or web sites so I would not be tempted to buy more. Good luck with your stash.


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> You are in the wrong place to get help with what is "seriously wrong with you." People here at KP have posted about having huge yarn stashes. One member said she moved from a 3 bedroom home to a 5 bedroom home just to accomodate her yarn stash. She posted a picture of one of the bedrooms and all the yarn was very neatly organized on shelves. So, no help here. My yarn stash keeps growing and growing, but at least I got it all organized in January. I have eight 18 gal. plastic bins of yarn stash. Bins are labeled with bin number and I did a spread sheet in Excel with what yarn is in what bin. All I have to do when I want to find a yarn is go to my spread sheet on the computer and it will tell me what bin it is in and how much I have and what color. This has helped me to start using yarn on hand, so I only have bought a few skeins so far this year. I closed my eyes to all the sales and didn't go to those stores or web sites so I would not be tempted to buy more. Good luck with your stash.


Ok maybe I'm not so bad, not in need of moving house just yet thankfully, just getting an attack of the guilts and needed to sound off


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Nina!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Nina,

Don't feel guilty. It is wonderful to have a yarn stash. I think we end up with so much yarn because of how we feel about the yarn and its beautiful textures, colors and just the feel of it running through our fingers. There is absolutely no hope for us, so don't feel guilty at all.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Nina,
> 
> Don't feel guilty. It is wonderful to have a yarn stash. I think we end up with so much yarn because of how we feel about the yarn and its beautiful textures, colors and just the feel of it running through our fingers. There is absolutely no hope for us, so don't feel guilty at all.


My sentiments EXACTLY!! and half the fun is in sneaking it in to hide from partners :twisted:


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

My new craft room is near completion. What comes next is organizing my stash. That will be interesting. I say, if yarn makes you happy, then let go of the guilt. The only time I would be concerned is if you are neglecting other important parts of your life. I knit because I love it, and it makes me very happy. Additionally, my grandkids love getting dolls and toys made especially for them.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

nina, welcome to the club,here we do not think its a guilt,its a pleasure....and if you find yourself, like me,retired,widowed,on fixed income,alone and, well you are never alone with kp,and you will use that yarn, its a retirment plan.keep on knitting
nan-ma


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Madjesty said:


> yep, and here's your sister


Hey, sis! Glad we are not alone!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Just think of it as planning ahead for retirement. Now that I am retired and on a fixed income I sure wish I had stored more yarn. As time goes by, yarn cost more and you have less to spend. So I see it as a great investment on your future knitting.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Just think of it as planning ahead for retirement. Now that I am retired and on a fixed income I sure wish I had stored more yarn. As time goes by, yarn cost more and you have less to spend. So I see it as a great investment on your future knitting.


This is what I'm looking for! I need to get yarn for the stack of patterns.....

:thumbup: I'll worry about where to store it later.....

Does it matter that I've been retired since 2000? Surely not!


----------



## TracyEllen (Apr 5, 2013)

I wish I had a yarn stash. I feel guilty because I want to buy more yarn than my budget allows! That's why I have a budget. And yes, I have yarn in my budget!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

My stash just keeps on growing and growing. When I learned to knit I had a small stash from crocheting, but now it is at least three times as big, and I keep buying more! I just got a box from Willow Yarn and one from KnitPicks.
I am a multi-crafter, I also hook rugs, cross stitch and quilt. I have one shelving unit of fabric, one small cupboard of cross stitch and one small cupboard of wool for rug hooking. I have FOUR large shelving units full of yarn, with more tucked here and there!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

My name is Charleen and I am a knitaholic too.....  There are quite a few of us here. Can't speak for all 91,000 plus but there are a bunch!


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Nina- Sorry no 12 step program here!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

colonialcrafter said:


> How come your Aldi's has yarn and mine doesn't - I am seriously jealous.


Because they offer it overseas and not in North America.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Yarn Happy said:


> Just think of it as planning ahead for retirement. Now that I am retired and on a fixed income I sure wish I had stored more yarn. As time goes by, yarn cost more and you have less to spend. So I see it as a great investment on your future knitting.


I like the way you think. :-D


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Madjesty said:


> Seriously there is something wrong with me, my stash is already so out of control I don't know when I'm ever gonna get around to using it all. I swore to myself no more yarn until I make a dent in my stash.
> What did I do yesterday?
> Bought more yarn, I couldn't help myself I went into Aldi and they had 4x100g balls of DK for 5.99 I bought two packs of gorgeous yarn and went home sheepishly.


knit sheep, knit sheep I am also a knitting- a holic. let not mention stash mine is way more than I need,but that will not stop me. I knit to not kill people and I need because it is fun. Nothing wrong with us just happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> You are in the wrong place to get help with what is "seriously wrong with you." People here at KP have posted about having huge yarn stashes. One member said she moved from a 3 bedroom home to a 5 bedroom home just to accomodate her yarn stash. She posted a picture of one of the bedrooms and all the yarn was very neatly organized on shelves. So, no help here. My yarn stash keeps growing and growing, but at least I got it all organized in January. I have eight 18 gal. plastic bins of yarn stash. Bins are labeled with bin number and I did a spread sheet in Excel with what yarn is in what bin. All I have to do when I want to find a yarn is go to my spread sheet on the computer and it will tell me what bin it is in and how much I have and what color. This has helped me to start using yarn on hand, so I only have bought a few skeins so far this year. I closed my eyes to all the sales and didn't go to those stores or web sites so I would not be tempted to buy more. Good luck with your stash.


Please come I need an organizer. If not to organize than just to knit with me. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> Just think of it as planning ahead for retirement. Now that I am retired and on a fixed income I sure wish I had stored more yarn. As time goes by, yarn cost more and you have less to spend. So I see it as a great investment on your future knitting.


I love your answer , I retire In a few years .. I would retire today but no money to buy yarn then.. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now if y'all REALLY want to make a confirmed knitaholic...I want lace to fingering weight of:
Quivot (sp?)
Bison
Pure Cashmere
Llama
...........about 2-500 yards of each.

Probably one or two more...but no Angora Rabbit because I'm not sure of my allergic reaction to that long hair. I have no problem with Merino, Alpaca, Silk, Acrylic, Bamboo, Nylon, Polyester, and Cotton...and all possible blends of the ones I have tried.


----------



## amma59 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Nina..I am also a knitaholic..I have been knitting for as long as I can remember..When I retired 18 years ago I found myself looking for things to do to occupy my time..I started knitting for charitable organizations in my community..There is only so much I could knit for my family..I love what I do and its always for a good cause..I find that this way I can knit all year round and it's always different patterns,sizes and colors and it is so relaxing..


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I can relate! Yesterday I was in a shop called The Works. They had a basket of yarn at the door. Some was rather tangled and I had the urge to wind the balls up neatly. My hubby had to tell me to keep walking, and not to look too closely, or I'd want to buy something, anything!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I think if you're looking for people to talk you out of buying more yarn you've come to the wrong place!


LOL!!

Oh, we are a sad... BUT happy lot, aren't we?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Guilt??!! Guilt, about buying more yarn??!!# I don't allow my mind to be troubled by such "rubbish". 

Bit your tongue... or slap your fingertips for typing the word "guilt" when combined with yarn. Sounding off is totally permitted.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

My Grandaughters talk about Grandmas wool shed. All 5 shelves are full as are the shelves in my linen cupboard. I don't buy a lot myself but seem to accumulate from deceased estates because people know that I do a lot of knitting.


----------



## nanny R (Nov 25, 2011)

I know the feeling! I get e-mailed newsletter from Deramores and order online. Now when I see Deramores in the in box I steel myself and delete. The spare room has too much yarn already! I seem to be slow at knitting and sewing up is not my favourite activity but I can knit and watch TV at same time!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Been there,done that welcome to the club. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

You are not alone with this bunch of knitters and crocheters!!!  I've already got enough yard stashed to stock a yarn store. And what did I do this week...I went to Michael's and bought a huge bag of yarn on Monday, then turned right around and went back today and bought another big bag of yarn.


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

I look at it this way. There are lots of collectors in this world, so why not yarn collectors. My family just laugh when I tell them I have bought more yarn and ask me where I am going to put it. Yarn and patterns are the only thing I indulge in so I figure the pleasure I get far out weighs any drawbacks. I am a true yarn-aholic and proud of it.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh dear, just as I had made up my mind to declutter...along come all the reasons I don't want to....


----------



## keasterson (Mar 8, 2013)

What a great idea!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Nina! Welcome to the club!


----------



## micra (Aug 11, 2011)

my friend gave me a stack of wool yesterday as she is not knitting anymore but guess where I am going tomorrow yes that right to the wool shop to get more for a special pattern I am goingwith my daughter to look at wedding dresses and the wool shop is next door but she dosnt know that yet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't feel the guilts. The trick is to get your husband (or whoever it is you feel is bugging you!) on your side. My sweet guy helped move a bookcase into our bedroom so I can "see" my stash that I'm working on this season. Yes, I have other stashes under the bed! Just enjoy and try to block out sales...I too am jealous that my Aldi's doesn't sell yarn! We are there all the time.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Lo'L said:


> :shock: another knitaholic? oh dear. Welcome to the club.
> 
> I think my home is insulated better with yarn!


LOL LMFO OMG

we have been convicted 

oops


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

Again, you are in good company....one of my resolutions for the past two years is to use some of my stash before a new purchase. That usually lasts until Spring when I get a 20% off coupon as a birthday gift from my LYS. Enjoy...at least you have something to show for your addiction


----------



## I.honey (Mar 24, 2011)

The first step is to admit you have a problem....I forgot the next step....


----------



## Seaglassoryarn (Apr 8, 2013)

I tell my friends who don't have a large stash that when the bird flu comes and we're quarantined in our houses, I'm the one who will be knitting, not them!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

I.honey said:


> The first step is to admit you have a problem....I forgot the next step....


right !


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I too am a knitaholuv BUT I will have you know that yesterday I ran into Joanns and after walked out without a thing! Even tho a new sock book caught my eye and some vedy soft & light yarn was on sale..I walked out! YAY! 

But then I stopped in AC Moore & bought 2 books and a ball of red white & blue dishcloth yarn & 3 small balls of other cotton yarn BUT I really needed THOSE..really...no..I mean REALLY. 

Oh heck! My name is Annette and I'm a knitaholic but I'm in good company!


----------



## Debbie R (Sep 26, 2011)

Lo'L said:


> :shock: another knitaholic? oh dear. Welcome to the club.
> 
> I think my home is insulated better with yarn!


lol, this post just cracked me up


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well now I feeling really good. I went in to aldis again today and they still had some more left. It was just sitting there looking lonely and saying " buy me, buy me" and I resisted. Didn't need it because I've already bought a load but it was tempting.


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

colonialcrafter said:


> How come your Aldi's has yarn and mine doesn't - I am seriously jealous.


Same here....I am going to try the Newport one, but I think I will call them first. I was very disappointment in the Abergavveny one...no yarn, did not know of yarn..told me Aldi stores do different things...I think she did not know herself.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Great picture with your info! Enjoy that stash.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Madjesty said:


> Seriously there is something wrong with me, my stash is already so out of control I don't know when I'm ever gonna get around to using it all. I swore to myself no more yarn until I make a dent in my stash.
> What did I do yesterday?
> Bought more yarn, I couldn't help myself I went into Aldi and they had 4x100g balls of DK for 5.99 I bought two packs of gorgeous yarn and went home sheepishly.


I am a crochet-a-holic, my yarn stash, and patterns, encompasses over 56 years. I am 70 now and cannot possibly live long enough to use it all up even though I crochet almost every moment I am not engaged in the rigors of daily living. The patterns are not a problem as I now get them from the internet or create my own. (I figure I saved a forest when I gave up paper) As for my stash, I have been trying to make a dent in that for over 50 years but it is a losing battle. One step forward, two steps back. As much as they love the finished product, nobody else in my family has Yarn Fever so when I die my stash and patterns, well as my dozens of hooks, knitting needles (yes I knit too, just not so much) looms, etc. will go to a local Senior Citizens Center. When I start a project I choose from my stash first then go out and buy the rest of what I need without guilt. Life is a bumpy road so wrap yourself in yarn. My latest stash-buster hot off the hook.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I consider buying yarn now my retirement plan. I probably won't be able to afford buy any after I retire in December, so I NEED to buy it now - and my DH supports my habit. He sometimes gives me money to buy yarn.


----------



## Seaglassoryarn (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## rselby (Mar 16, 2011)

I am with you sister knitter. I have so much yarn and so many invomeye patterns its just crazy. My only solace is that I have met so many people just like me at my yarn store and their classes and clubs. Just keep on knitting, enjoy it and Don't feel guily


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Good retirement plan! I'm not far behind you - love the sweater and purse pictured with your info! Great color selections.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I wish Aldi in Australia sold yarn....I haven't seen any so far..but my DH says I don't have to buy any more yarn (yeah right!!!)


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

gclemens said:


> LOL! I'm glad that you are a Knitaholic! We have a marvelous group of them here. You are in good company. We also have crochetaholics, yarnaholics, stashaholics, laceacholics, teddybearaholics, shawlaholics, sockaholics, etc.
> 
> :0


You forgot crossstitchaholics...but I forgive you.....Joan


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

wjeanc said:


> Because they offer it overseas and not in North America.


Or Australia


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

"I bought two packs of gorgeous yarn and went home sheepishly."

Hehehehe.... Pun intended?


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Relax. 
You have all the pretty yarn you could possibly want & millions of possibilities for patterns. Look at your stash, go, "Oooohhh... how pretty...", take a deep breath, and relax. 
i believe someone on KP said that hoarding yarn is cheaper & far healthier than a drug habit?


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I consider buying yarn now my retirement plan. I probably won't be able to afford buy any after I retire in December, so I NEED to buy it now - and my DH supports my habit. He sometimes gives me money to buy yarn.


yup- my game plan exactly

a few more years to grow -I mean go


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry, but it looks as if there is no help from this lot at all!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Madjesty said:


> Seriously there is something wrong with me, my stash is already so out of control I don't know when I'm ever gonna get around to using it all. I swore to myself no more yarn until I make a dent in my stash.
> What did I do yesterday?
> Bought more yarn, I couldn't help myself I went into Aldi and they had 4x100g balls of DK for 5.99 I bought two packs of gorgeous yarn and went home sheepishly.


Don't worry. I don't think anyone can knit (or crochet) too much. I worked fulltime at Walmart for 10.5 years and was too tired to work on much when I was home. So, I did not do much knitting or crocheting. Now that I am retired, I am trying to use up my stash by working on baby things and Christmas presents. I have had to buy more yarn along the way to do some of the things I am making.
If you have a lot of finished projects, you can, also, offer them for sale. In our town the last weekend in August, we have what is called "Summerfest" People pay a rental fee to set up booths and sell their crafts, whatever they are. It is a lot of fun. There are food booths as well. Some women (& men, too) have knitting & crocheting booths.
You could advertise in your local paper. We have a free paper that comes out weekly with classified ads. You could, also, have a yard sale in the summer. :wink:


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Jaymacphe said:


> Sorry, but it looks as if there is no help from this lot at all!


Umm... is that really surprising?


----------



## Donna1 (Jan 26, 2013)

You know Nina, the one with the most yarn when they die, " Wins the game"....I want my yarn to go with me in my casket...when I go bye-bye..LOL


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna1 said:


> You know Nina, the one with the most yarn when they die, " Wins the game"....I want my yarn to go with me in my casket...when I go bye-bye..LOL


Do they even make caskets large enough to fit most people's yarn stashes???


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

How does the Aldi wool knit up, saw it in our store but trying to finish the 2 jumpers I have on the go at the moment, have stash but never the right colours


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

colonialcrafter said:


> How come your Aldi's has yarn and mine doesn't - I am seriously jealous.


I am here in Indiana and we do not have yarn either. I did ask the manager and he said that Aldi (in the UK) was like a big box store like our Walmart and that Aldi here in U.S. was not like that, but hey, why is that they rearranged the store last month (here in Indiana) to make way for garden stuff and household stuff. It started out here with just food but has branched out. I told them they will have to build on to the store soon to accomodate all the new stuff. Oh well, Tuesday Morning is just down the road and they carry yarn but it is expensive and I only got yarn there once and have yet to use it. But I have found a pattern I am going to use. Sorry for being so wordy here.


----------



## harpyknits (Dec 19, 2012)

Nina, you're right along with the rest of us. Believe it - you are NOT alone. :mrgreen: you have plenty of company out here. I said the same thing, and i have actually done quite well not buying yarn excessively lately. i may buy a couple of balls to compliment or finish a project, but the big yarn buys days are over for me for a while. there is a shop in the area that now i can't benefit unless i purchase at least $100 worth of stuff at one time. NOT . that's no way to keep a customer - i no longer go there. in this economy it;s hard to mustard up $100 everytime you go in (at that level. we start at $25, then $50 and now yikes $100). that's so unfair. others feel the same way, too, and are shopping there less and less since we can't receive further discounts. we can't start again at the $25 or $50 level. that sucks!) :evil: :evil: 
that's my gripe. however, there are other yarn shops in the area that i browse and use self control. however, i do purchase a lot of patterns and use a sleeve here and there or whatever i like. gives me plenty of ideas outside the box from the original pattern. that;s so much fun. i get a thrill out of that.enjoy your addiction and use some self control if you can. good luck. we all need encouragement to use self control when it comes to buying more yarn. i know-we can't help it.Doc


----------



## JacquieK (Feb 14, 2011)

Relax, it's ok. Justconvinceyourself that your adding installation to your house. That's what the yarn harlot says!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Gift some of your yarn to individuals who are avid knitters, such as yourself; I'm sure that they would be pleased! Donate some of the yarn to community and church groups who knit for charity...they would be thrilled...thus easing your guilt...and Happy Knitting!!


----------



## Cassiej (Apr 25, 2012)

I am also a yarnaholic. and a fleeceaholic. Also, every knitting book even remotely connected to lace. And both disorders have been traced to a genetic link - in my case from my mother. I have inherited her thread and crochet collection. Bags and bags and bags of doilys. And, I've inherited the crochet collection of one aunt. We have recently spent the winter having our house redone so I've had to move the collections out of the way of construction. I really know how much I've collected now. And yet, I'm always looking. I knit constantly. There is no way of finishing my supply and I do find it difficult to give some away. 

My DIL is a fiber artist - fleece into felt designs. She just had twins, moved into a new house, and gave me her fleece collection. My other unmarried son is getting serious about a young knitter. I've gifted her with an extra spinning wheel and bags of fleece. She will probably also get the table loom since it's living in the attic. I am trying to give her some of the yarn but I'm having troubles letting go of the yarn. I so understand. It is a problem and also a great comfort.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Madjesty said:


> Seriously there is something wrong with me, my stash is already so out of control I don't know when I'm ever gonna get around to using it all. I swore to myself no more yarn until I make a dent in my stash.
> What did I do yesterday?
> Bought more yarn, I couldn't help myself I went into Aldi and they had 4x100g balls of DK for 5.99 I bought two packs of gorgeous yarn and went home sheepishly.


Don't fight it. Just go with it, call it insulation.


----------



## Cricket918 (Mar 9, 2012)

Totally agree. My stash is also out of control and I brought more home last week after an out of town trip that included checking out an LYS in Louisiana. I console myself with the thought that I am supporting small businesses.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

radar said:


> Right on jumbleburt. We do understand tho'.


Double ditto :lol:


----------



## adora (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh ..... I so can relate. And I also have a truck load of knitting pattern mags that I keep promising myself to at least knit one item from. (sighhhh).


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't think even a 5-step program would help us!


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Wow! Evie RM you are so organized. My stash is also stored in bins, but I just haven't a clue as to which yarn is in which bin. One of these days I will stop knitting long enough to organize them!


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> You are in the wrong place to get help with what is "seriously wrong with you." People here at KP have posted about having huge yarn stashes. One member said she moved from a 3 bedroom home to a 5 bedroom home just to accomodate her yarn stash. She posted a picture of one of the bedrooms and all the yarn was very neatly organized on shelves. So, no help here. My yarn stash keeps growing and growing, but at least I got it all organized in January. I have eight 18 gal. plastic bins of yarn stash. Bins are labeled with bin number and I did a spread sheet in Excel with what yarn is in what bin. All I have to do when I want to find a yarn is go to my spread sheet on the computer and it will tell me what bin it is in and how much I have and what color. This has helped me to start using yarn on hand, so I only have bought a few skeins so far this year. I closed my eyes to all the sales and didn't go to those stores or web sites so I would not be tempted to buy more. Good luck with your stash.


How clever to put it on Excel. Might try that (one day when I am not on line or knitting or reading ...)


----------



## mobrien (Mar 21, 2013)

jumbleburt said:


> I think if you're looking for people to talk you out of buying more yarn you've come to the wrong place!


Hi NINA, IM MARY ALSO A YARNAHOLIC,HALF OF THE BATTLE IS ADMITTING THE PROBLEM,THEY TELL ME, BUT THEN WHO REALLY WANTS TO BE CURED???WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

colonialcrafter said:


> How come your Aldi's has yarn and mine doesn't - I am seriously jealous.


And at this moment I'm thinking that I'm glad my Aldi's doesn't have yarn because I'm in enough trouble as it is. More yarn and patterns than you can shake a stick at--the closets are full. I was thinking that perhaps I can put some in containers and shove them under the loveseat and couch. Why did I ever get the style with Queen Anne legs? Well, duh, because the price was right I guess. Happy knitting everyone! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ms_sheilab (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello my name is Sheila and I'll be one of your many enablers this morning!  Finally got all the grown up kids out of the house which left 2 bedrooms so I'm thinking one extra bedroom and {Ohhhhhh joy!!} a craft room! Silly me! We got custody of my sweethearts 5 yr old through circumstance so that took care of one room (yes at 50 I'm back to Buzz Lightyear and Lightening McQueen themed rooms). Now I'm down to one room.....and did I mention the grandbabies who come and stay with Nana and Poppy? Hahahaha! So guest bedroom/stash room/babies room.....they will just have to love being surrounded by my stuff!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

his_rascal said:


> I don't think even a 5-step program would help us!


Nor a 7-step program!!

Your avatar is adorable.


----------



## knit-faced (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello, my name is Carolyn, and I'm a knit-aholic! I was bitten seriously by the bug in January 2012, when I took a workshop to knit the "Roadmap Scarf" at the LYS in Macon, GA where I had moved just 7 months before. Being in my late 50's and no longer working outside the home, and being in a new location with few freinds, it was REALLY EASY for me to slip right inot the comfort zone of knitting. And having an Art Degree and always loving beautiful things just added to the mix. Long story short...I call "my stash, embarrassing," considering how short a time ago the KnitBug bit me. As one of the workerbees at the LYS agreed, "admitting you have an addiction," IS the first step. For me the second was confessing to my darling hubby that "I needed to stop buying yarn." As he looked at the piles and shipping bags in the spare room and said, "what? Do you have enough here for a few months?" And I laughed and said, "at LEAST a year!" ... so, a few days later as he carried in the package from the front porch, he only MILDLY rolled his eyes at me. Thank goodness it is all paid for and we have no debt. Oh, and yes, I too love supporting the independent business woman and owner of the best local yarn shop in the state of Georgia (and that says alot because Atlanta is big and has many; we are 90 minutes south, right off I-75; the next time you birders are headin' south, drop into CreativeYarns). Thanks for listening. Knit on and keep calm


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome to our world. So happy to have you join us.


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome to the club - I justify my yarn purchases as stock in my retirement fund....even though it's still at least 10 yrs away


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Of all the holics, I think a knitaholic is the least harmful to anyone. Enjoy your hobby. I do the same thing. There is just something addictive to yarn. I belong to a knitting group and we are all the same. You are not alone


----------



## bamamawmaw (Apr 6, 2012)

Too many things to make and not enough of me to get it all done. My hubby is thinking of building me a crafting building for all my yarn, material, quilting frames, patterns, and sewing machines, AND I would really love to have one! By the time I drag out what I want to do I'm tired and don't get any of it done.


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Nina............I am a knitaholic too but with a different slant.... I just want to knit all the time. I have people giving me yarn that fills the basement. Can't really afford to go shopping for it...$$$ even on sale. However, on the other side....hummmmm when I do go into a store, just can't leave without at least 1 ball of yarn. Heh! This is recreation....we are not out walking the streets.... I say, GO Girl!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

like everyone else - you are in the right place. I feel rich in yarn and don't ever need anymore, but always can find sme I want. I work hard and reward myself with my knitting and yarn, and there is not a guilty bone in my body. I deserve it!


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

thats okay, I went to pick up my prescription at the store and they had 12 balls of yarn on clearance table for $1.00 it was Caron Simply Soft. Could not help myself. Having a yarn sale today at local store but in the middle of storm,snowing like crazy. Will have to pass. One can never have too much yarn. I have several weddings, babies, and grandchildren that need gifts in the next 6 months. Made my sister a gift. She has Parkinson's. Teaching her to knit. Made it through 1 afghan. Must try to make it to work. Shop on for yarn.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> You are in the wrong place to get help with what is "seriously wrong with you." People here at KP have posted about having huge yarn stashes. One member said she moved from a 3 bedroom home to a 5 bedroom home just to accomodate her yarn stash. She posted a picture of one of the bedrooms and all the yarn was very neatly organized on shelves. So, no help here. My yarn stash keeps growing and growing, but at least I got it all organized in January. I have eight 18 gal. plastic bins of yarn stash. Bins are labeled with bin number and I did a spread sheet in Excel with what yarn is in what bin. All I have to do when I want to find a yarn is go to my spread sheet on the computer and it will tell me what bin it is in and how much I have and what color. This has helped me to start using yarn on hand, so I only have bought a few skeins so far this year. I closed my eyes to all the sales and didn't go to those stores or web sites so I would not be tempted to buy more. Good luck with your stash.


you are my hero! I wish I lived close to you for the organiztion inspiration. Good job!


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

Lo'L said:


> :shock: another knitaholic? oh dear. Welcome to the club.
> 
> I think my home is insulated better with yarn!


I like that! I may have to borrow that excuse!!!!


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, my is Janet and I too am a yarn junkie!


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

You could try an intervention. Get all your knitting friends together and have them bring their stashes to our home. Then try to talk each other into quitting. Serve tea.


----------



## mulie (Apr 8, 2013)

I just love reading this conversation. I just don't feel so guilty about my stash. I am a sortof New spinner. I keep making yarn without any idea of what I will make with it. I guess I need to start a spreadsheet.lol


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to the KA (Knitting Anonymous)! We may not always be brave enough to admit it at times, but we are all addicted. Look at our names! (i.e., yarncrazy102) What's important is that you recognize the addiction. I TRY to curb my addiction but found myself in Big Lots the other day buying 100 g balls of acrylic yarn for 88 cents. I just couldn't pass it up! :roll: Then, the patterns . . . . I have gleened some out but keep adding to them. My hubby is just so grateful that my addiction is limited to yarn that he doesn't make many comments when I come home with skeins of wonder! :thumbup:


----------



## lgibson (Nov 9, 2011)

I wish American Aldi's had yarn!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Lrushefsky said:


> Please come I need an organizer. If not to organize than just to knit with me. Happy knitting Linda


Would love to. Wish you lived closer. Hope you weather has warmed up.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

When I wanted to go to Michael's the other day because I heard they had cotton yarn for .99 cents, my SO said, "why go to Michael's, you could set up your own store right here". So, I went up to one of my two bedrooms that are filled with yarn (they used to be filled with children)and found just the kind of yarn I was looking for. I still wish I had gone to Michael's (sigh......).


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lo'L said:


> :shock: another knitaholic? oh dear. Welcome to the club.
> 
> I think my home is insulated better with yarn!


LOL!!!!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

How about yarn stash, fabric stash, craft stash, machine embroidery design stash (14,000) and counting. I think I need a head doctor! :XD:


----------



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

I am a patternholic. I have enough patterns for everyone on KP to get about 6 a piece at least. Don't worry we all have some kind of knitting problem&#128519;


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

blavell said:


> When I wanted to go to Michael's the other day because I heard they had cotton yarn for .99 cents, my SO said, "why go to Michael's, you could set up your own store right here". So, I went up to one of my two bedrooms that are filled with yarn (they used to be filled with children)and found just the kind of yarn I was looking for. I still wish I had gone to Michael's (sigh......).


I think it is an addiction. They have a new Hobby Lobby near where I live. I just found out about it yesterday and am chomping at the bit to get over there. I can only resist so long.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Think of it as therapy.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

There is a 12 Step Program.

Step #1: Call a fellow Knitaholic. She can come shop with you.


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome, you're not alone.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Being a knitaholic is a good thing, lt cannot be cured.


----------



## mmrm7993 (Sep 26, 2011)

That's a very good idea. I think I'm going to do the same. I have stashes after stashes that are in grocery plastic bags. I've got storage containers under my bed. My husband is already threatening to divorce me! LOL!


----------



## knit-faced (Feb 24, 2013)

Laveta - Wait, aren't we truly glad they don't? It would be just another pang of guilt to pull into the parking lot...


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

You are in good company...I did the exact same thing yesterday too! lol - Happy Knitting!  Julie


----------



## knit-faced (Feb 24, 2013)

Evie, why do you think they named it, "Love This Yarn?"


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

RitaLittleCat said:


> There is a 12 Step Program.
> 
> Step #1: Call a fellow Knitaholic. She can come shop with you.


Love it! I'll have to remember that! :thumbup:


----------



## lgibson (Nov 9, 2011)

knit-faced said:


> Laveta - Wait, aren't we truly glad they don't? It would be just another pang of guilt to pull into the parking lot...


You are right, though I can justify it as part of my grocery budget....maybe...


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I can relate to all of you. I bought so much yarn before I retired. (I guess I thought I wasn't going to have any money for yarn. Then we decided to move into an senior apartment complex. I did end up returning some,because I just didn't have room for all of it. I got store credit so have been using that to buy more yarn. I really am knitting from my stash. I love hearing what everyone else has to say.

Rita


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi my name is Sue and I'm a yarnoloholic, knittologic, crochetologic, stashbuilding yarn fondler person who is running out of places to hide my stash and habit. Then I think, why hide it? I made a solemon oath I would NOT buy anymore yarn unless I had a specific project in mind. That lasted until my last trip to Joann's where they had clearance priced yarn. I almost cried that some of the clearance yarn was gone and I had missed it so of course I had to buy ALL the clearance yarn that was left. (All the while thinking that if I traveled all over a 50 mile radius of where I was and visited every Joann's perhaps I'd still find the clearance yarn I had missed locally). Sometims the guilt is overwhelming and sometimes it's tolerable. I figure it this way, all KPer's have this addiction to one degree or another and that's why we're here together. There's no cure and we wouldn't take it if there was. We have to learn to accept ourselves as we are and hope our loved ones continue to tolerate us.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

RitaLittleCat said:


> There is a 12 Step Program.
> 
> Step #1: Call a fellow Knitaholic. She can come shop with you.


Sign me up. I'm ready to go.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

ladams123 said:


> My stash just keeps on growing and growing. When I learned to knit I had a small stash from crocheting, but now it is at least three times as big, and I keep buying more! I just got a box from Willow Yarn and one from KnitPicks.


You make a really good point that I hadn't thought about. I, too am a crocheter and knitter. I have crocheted for years and have just begun to knit. In all the years of crocheting, my stash never exceeded one shopping bag of yarn. Basically, I bought yarn simply for a current project. In the year and a half that I've been knitting, my stash has literally "blown up." I wonder why that is? Any thoughts?


----------



## shardrem11 (Feb 17, 2011)

OK Nina - you have confessed and have been forgiven. Now get out there and buy more. I have my stash - stashed in my attic, under my bed, in my garage (protected), truck of my car and at my neighbors house. Funny thing is I know where everything is - and I can find what I want in an instance - but I can never find my keys. Whats with that?


----------



## lgibson (Nov 9, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> You make a really good point that I hadn't thought about. I, too am a crocheter and knitter. I have crocheted for years and have just begun to knit. In all the years of crocheting, my stash never exceeded one shopping bag of yarn. Basically, I bought yarn simply for a current project. In the year and a half that I've been knitting, my stash has literally "blown up." I wonder why that is? Any thoughts?


I think it's because when I crochet I'm mainly doing blankets, dishcloths, slippers etc. When I knit, I'm doing sweaters, hats, etc. I want a nice yarn. When I see new yarn I then think about all the other things I can knit in the future.


----------



## Donna Wilson (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't think there is a thing wrong with you. We would all rejoice at seeing your new buys. Really, it is a bit addicting but it can be something that can bring you lots of rewards.I knit for all sorts of charities. We had a house fire a couple of years ago. One of my losses that really disturbed me was my tubs of yarn in the garage. Only this group would understand that sorrow. One tip is only to allow yourself so much, then knit a bit before you even look at yarn again. Listen to me. I always go to the corner in my local thrift shop and head for the yarn and I never turn down contributions of yarn from anyone.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Madjesty said:


> Seriously there is something wrong with me, my stash is already so out of control I don't know when I'm ever gonna get around to using it all. I swore to myself no more yarn until I make a dent in my stash.
> What did I do yesterday?
> Bought more yarn, I couldn't help myself I went into Aldi and they had 4x100g balls of DK for 5.99 I bought two packs of gorgeous yarn and went home sheepishly.


As my friend Peggy would say, "And the problem with this is...?"


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I love yarn too! My problem is that I was a fabric-aholic before I became a crochet yarn-aholic and now I am becoming a yarn-aholic. What can I say? I have so many ideas for things I plan to make and not enough time to make it happen. Oh, I forgot to mention that I often buy pieced quilt tops to complete. For some reason, hand quilting appeals to me in the same way as knitting -- it's relaxing. I have a perfectly wonderful floor quilt frame, but I love to spend winter months in my recliner with a large hoop used to quilt on my lap. I completed two quilts for my daughters last year - birthday gifts. However, I have a stash of more than twenty quilt tops waiting. If I'm lucky enough, I will live long enough to finish them all as well as my knitting.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

My name is also Nina, I am not quite a knitaholic but probably close. So enjoy all that yarn and knit on.
9a


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

Lets be honest here...we are all enablers, you have come to the wrong place to be told "don't buy more"! lol!


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome to the club! we're all knitaholics here :lol:


----------



## stablemom (Oct 20, 2012)

shardrem11...at your neighbor's house??? How did you manage that?


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Madjesty said:


> Seriously there is something wrong with me, my stash is already so out of control I don't know when I'm ever gonna get around to using it all. I swore to myself no more yarn until I make a dent in my stash.
> What did I do yesterday?
> Bought more yarn, I couldn't help myself I went into Aldi and they had 4x100g balls of DK for 5.99 I bought two packs of gorgeous yarn and went home sheepishly.


Oh!!! No!!! Another conversation and great finds at Aldi!!! And you know not a lot of get that pleasure!!!  

I think we are all Stash hogs, and knitoholics here!


----------



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

JeanWilkins said:


> Love it! I'll have to remember that! :thumbup:


Me too


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

My son stopped by and commented that I had more yarn then he's ever seen... I was so glad he didn't check under the beds and in closets etc. I hadn't thought about using neighbors homes to store yarn... at least when you know someone is coming to visit, it's an idea. I make excuses to myself that I am going through a difficult time and I need to do whatever I can to feel better... does anyone else have rationalizations I can use?


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to confess that I am beginning to develop needlemania too. SIGH


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Madjesty said:


> Seriously there is something wrong with me, my stash is already so out of control I don't know when I'm ever gonna get around to using it all. I swore to myself no more yarn until I make a dent in my stash.
> What did I do yesterday?
> Bought more yarn, I couldn't help myself I went into Aldi and they had 4x100g balls of DK for 5.99 I bought two packs of gorgeous yarn and went home sheepishly.


Thanks for giving me my first laugh of the day! I can relate.....:lol:


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I keep doing the same. I am always online looking for yarn sales!


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

DorisAnn,

Your crocheted stash-buster is gorgeous!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

SueJoyceTn said:


> Oh and I forgot to confess that I am beginning to develop needlemania too. SIGH


And Patternmania.

We need a banner to proudly wave. Thank you Nina W T, I like your "KNIT ON".


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

OK OK OK a patternoholic too she sheepishly admits


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

Guilty as charged, a knitaholic with a serious stash. My weakness is buying a single skein of anything that strikes my fancy so I have a huge variety of single skeins. Luckily I found a marvelous book '"One Skein Wonders" by Judith Durant
A whole bunch of neat little projects, scarves, hats, baby things that just take one skein of yarn. The designs are from yarn shops all over the country and most of them are fairly quick to complete, It's not a solution and there's no cure but it helps justify my obsession.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, Nina! My name is Karen and I'm a knitaholic, a crochetaholic, and a yarnaholic. Recently I've moved into needles and patterns. I would rather knit than eat. Which is a good thing when the munchies attack! Apparently addiction can be contagious. My mother just admitted that whenever she's in a store now, she looks around for yarn. And she doesn't knit or crochet! But she admits that she just can't help looking. Every time I see her she asks what yarn I've bought and what I'm working on. Yep, definitely contagious.


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

One of the things on My 'BUCKET LIST" before I die, is to go to the UK, Ireland and Scotland. I am part Irish. My maiden name was Kelly. I spend 2 hours a day reading this forum.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

RitaLittleCat said:


> And Patternmania.
> 
> We need a banner to proudly wave. Thank you Nina W T, I like your "KNIT ON".


HI! RitaLittleCat! I'm in Ft. Worth via the western suburbs of Chicago. That makes two very intelligent people here.... :thumbup: :lol: (I think I already acknowledged that I, too, am a knitaholic!)


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, reading the Knitting Paradise forum is addictive too. But these addictions are healthy ones. Or so I tell myself!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Karzie said:


> Yeah, reading the Knitting Paradise forum is addictive too. But these addictions are healthy ones. Or so I tell myself!


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Janci said:


> HI! RitaLittleCat! I'm in Ft. Worth via the western suburbs of Chicago. That makes two very intelligent people here.... :thumbup: :lol: (I think I already acknowledged that I, too, am a knitaholic!)


Janci, How very nice to meet you. What western suburb? and we may have to take this to a pm. 
Rita


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Better than booze or drugs- and we can indulge ourselves while traveling!!! I particularly like to buy sock yarn. A pair of socks usually only takes one skein but there are lots of other things you can make with sock yarn. I told the owner of my LYS that I will buy for big projects from her, but I can't resist visiting other shops when out of town....I can usually justify buying one or two skeins of sock yarn. I did buy lots of cashmere while in China last year, but I shared it with knitting friends. Yarn is easy to pack, doesn't weigh much and can be stuffed into small corners of luggage. Now, what to do with that single ball of yak cashmere.....


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I also have a ball of bright orange lace weight cashmere that I don't know what to do with. Any ideas?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> I also have a ball of bright orange lace weight cashmere that I don't know what to do with. Any ideas?


Me, pick me! <G>

Aran style lace scarf/shawl? I'd be more than happy to shape and release it back to you.


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome to the group!! I have about 12 large storage containers of yarn, one container that has individual Ziploc bags with pattern and yarn project, a huge storage bag of lace and sock weight yarn in my living room and a large storage bag of worsted weight yarn in our guestroom. But guess what if I ever want to start a project or pack yarn to travel with at midnight, I just go to the attic, living room or guest bedroom and "shop"!!!


----------



## mmrm7993 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have them all, too. My husband is threatening to divorce me. Lol


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

NOOOO! You shouldn't have said that- now I am going to be checking out my local Works store!!


inishowen said:


> I can relate! Yesterday I was in a shop called The Works. They had a basket of yarn at the door. Some was rather tangled and I had the urge to wind the balls up neatly. My hubby had to tell me to keep walking, and not to look too closely, or I'd want to buy something, anything!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Now isn't that better than going to the AA? I, we, do all the same (or almost all of us). I went shopping for yarn for a shawl and ended up buying for two different shawls. Started the first one, as for the second one, it will wait a bit because first I have to finish an afghan but I guess I could start the second shawl when travelling...  :thumbup:


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

It's the patterns which are beginning to worry me- the hard drive on my laptop is getting dangerously full!!!!! Aaaargh!
(I have no problem with the yarn stashed under the bed, in drawers, under cupboards, in bags behind chairs, etc, etc...  )


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm right there with you! Can't seem to resist.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

sarah66 said:


> It's the patterns which are beginning to worry me- the hard drive on my laptop is getting dangerously full!!!!! Aaaargh!
> (I have no problem with the yarn stashed under the bed, in drawers, under cupboards, in bags behind chairs, etc, etc...  )


For us Patternholics, there's a device called a flash drive. It comes in 3g and up sizes, is inexpensive ($3.00- $10.00) and stores tons of patterns, recipes, statements, back ups, etc.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

We all are a sad, sad bunch here! We are all in good company! But I have to admit: I stay on here longer than two hours!!! Am I the only one?


----------



## knit-faced (Feb 24, 2013)

Cheryl, orange is my favorite color right now, and it does not even look that good on me ... but I fell in love with the orange and blue color combination while in art school maaaaaaannnnnyy years ago and then (things happen for a reason) married a Florida Gator (orange and blue, Florida hue, go gators)... so it is still one of my favorite colors. I would even BUY that lace cashmere from you !!! I HOPE coming direct from China, it was not too expensive. Oh, and did I mention it and merino are the ONLY animal fibers I can wear. Pick me, pick me....
Carolyn


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

SueJoyceTn said:


> My son stopped by and commented that I had more yarn then he's ever seen... I was so glad he didn't check under the beds and in closets etc. I hadn't thought about using neighbors homes to store yarn... at least when you know someone is coming to visit, it's an idea. I make excuses to myself that I am going through a difficult time and I need to do whatever I can to feel better... does anyone else have rationalizations I can use?


I was going through a hard time after my daughter was in the hospital for 5 1/2 weeks, and rehab for 12 weeks. My doctor, a fabulous knitter herself, prescribed one hour of knitting daily for my rehab! How is that? "Doctor's orders"!


----------



## knit-faced (Feb 24, 2013)

"One Skein Wonders".. you know there is, MORE One Skein Wonders ...


----------



## katlapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Me too! Isn't there a cure for almost everything?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I am looking at my living room. And if I fall I know I will land on a soft place>>> STASH!!
Mercy I have renamed my living room to my craft room. Now I don;t think I need to out my yarn away every night.
Here a wip there a wip what's a gal to do??
Welcome to INSANITY aka Knitting Paradise.
Linda


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

I just print out the patterns. They are in notebooks and the ones I have not gotten into notebooks are stacked in a box by my desk.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I found some yarn on clearance and picked it up and put it in my cart. Put it back on the shelf. walked away. Came back and put it in my cart. Put it back. Walked away again. Then returned and put it in the cart again. Bought it. Two days later I returned and bought more of the same yarn. I sew, quilt, knit and crochet. do Swedish weaving and have a large loam I never used. Then my husband began teaching faceting of gem stones and I took free classes in wire wrapping, wire weaving, cabochon seed beading, basket weaving, chain maile Polymer clay, stained glass, dicrohic glass jewelry and kumohimo Japanese beading. I have every thing I need to do all of this. All the machines and tools and fabric and yarns. My husband says our house is a one way house. Which is true. But I find myself knitting and teaching quilting classes most of the time. We are making a stand up garden and I figure we will be ready to plant about the time it is harvest time. Now I will have to stash the food along with all this other stuff. So your yarn stash isn't bad at all. I hope God has a place in heaven for all of my hobbies.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

It is a fine madness and we all seem to have it.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Not only that, but I also have (I have lost count) projects begun and on the needles. Then when I either buy more yarn, or take another class, I start the project, often not being able to finish before the next project gets started.

I did finish a beaded scarf the other day and am doing the homework for a five session class and hope to finish a pair of socks I started for another class. That is my next goal. To finish those socks. Then...


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Sharon C said:


> I found some yarn on clearance and picked it up and put it in my cart. Put it back on the shelf. walked away. Came back and put it in my cart. Put it back. Walked away again. Then returned and put it in the cart again. Bought it. Two days later I returned and bought more of the same yarn. I sew, quilt, knit and crochet. do Swedish weaving and have a large loam I never used. Then my husband began teaching faceting of gem stones and I took free classes in wire wrapping, wire weaving, cabochon seed beading, basket weaving, chain maile Polymer clay, stained glass, dicrohic glass jewelry and kumohimo Japanese beading. I have every thing I need to do all of this. All the machines and tools and fabric and yarns. My husband says our house is a one way house. Which is true. But I find myself knitting and teaching quilting classes most of the time. We are making a stand up garden and I figure we will be ready to plant about the time it is harvest time. Now I will have to stash the food along with all this other stuff. So your yarn stash isn't bad at all. I hope God has a place in heaven for all of my hobbies.


Amen!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

DorisAnn said:


> I am a crochet-a-holic, my yarn stash, and patterns, encompasses over 56 years. I am 70 now and cannot possibly live long enough to use it all up even though I crochet almost every moment I am not engaged in the rigors of daily living. The patterns are not a problem as I now get them from the internet or create my own. (I figure I saved a forest when I gave up paper) As for my stash, I have been trying to make a dent in that for over 50 years but it is a losing battle. One step forward, two steps back. As much as they love the finished product, nobody else in my family has Yarn Fever so when I die my stash and patterns, well as my dozens of hooks, knitting needles (yes I knit too, just not so much) looms, etc. will go to a local Senior Citizens Center. When I start a project I choose from my stash first then go out and buy the rest of what I need without guilt. Life is a bumpy road so wrap yourself in yarn. My latest stash-buster hot off the hook.


This is a beautiful piece!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

What's AA---Afghans Anonymous???
Now we have to sort our passion for handwork into classes? B oy, Am I in trouble!


Janina said:


> Now isn't that better than going to the AA? I, we, do all the same (or almost all of us). I went shopping for yarn for a shawl and ended up buying for two different shawls. Started the first one, as for the second one, it will wait a bit because first I have to finish an afghan but I guess I could start the second shawl when travelling...  :thumbup:


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

Now I know I am a yarnaholic. I just returned home from Joann's. I went there right after attending a funeral. I figured, "well, as long as I'm out...." Bought sock yarn to make Yoga socks for my daughter and Pedicure socks for my granddaughter in yummy soft colors....also the color black I'm been looking for in Sashay for yet another ruffle scarf. I am SO ADDICTED!


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

This is so colorful and I love the way you joined the squares. Did you create that joining yourself? Pattern? Come on, tell all!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I just ordered One Skein Wonders for Luxory Yarns. (Did I misspell that)


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh gosh I have far too many for a flash drive I think- even my backup drive is groaning- I must stop looking up all Jessica-Jean's wonderful links to old archived books 


RitaLittleCat said:


> For us Patternholics, there's a device called a flash drive. It comes in 3g and up sizes, is inexpensive ($3.00- $10.00) and stores tons of patterns, recipes, statements, back ups, etc.


 :wink:


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

I am not sure that Aldi's in the UK is the same as the Aldi's we have here in the US. Please someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have 3 folders heaving at the seams with bought and downloaded patterns, not to mention the pattern books. is there no help? (ot that I want it really! )


Sudie said:


> I just print out the patterns. They are in notebooks and the ones I have not gotten into notebooks are stacked in a box by my desk.


 :-D


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

I.honey said:


> The first step is to admit you have a problem....I forgot the next step....


The next step is to go visit a lovely LYS, visit with the proprietor and the knitters there, and pick out more beautiful yarn that "speaks" to you. You can always find more to knit along with what's in your stash. If you can limit yourself to in-store purchases and avoid all the online bargains, you can tell yourself you are in control, right? (That's what I keep telling myself..... )


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

The 12-Steps ... yes, I remember them -- not well, however.

Admitting that my life is out of control,
Making amends
Admitting I am wrong and promptly admitting it.
Handing over stuff to my Higher Power (which might not be what S/He wants - lots of yarn and floss and fabric and magazines and charts and kits),

I could look up the 12 Steps -- but who here would shive a git.

I just spent a few hundred on ccs via eBay. About 65 charts and/or kits. Meanwhile, I buy more off-white Caron Simply Soft when it's on sale - and I have about 6 skeins already, plus a few skeins of colors.

Don't ask how many more skeins I have - I did an Excel spreadsheet and have double digit thousands of yards of yarn.

Same with floss/perle coton.

I'm also a Messie aka Clutterer.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I only print a pattern when I'm ready to use it. Tried using the pattern from my iPad, but it kept "going to sleep" just when I needed to look at the pattern. I keep the printed patterns when project is done. Page protectors and notebook.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 3, 2012)

You are soooo baa-d


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

You seem perfectly normal to me. But then, I grew up with a crochetaholic. I am just carrying on family tradition so what do I know about it?


----------



## MotherCat (Apr 1, 2013)

Never enough yarn!!!!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Nina I am also a Knitaholic. I have so much stash yarn in my craftroom that I can't even get in there. I also have another room with cotton thread in it. I am able to get into that room. Even with all of that stash I still buy yarn. Infact I sneak it into our house. I leave it in the car till my hubby goes out or to work. LOL' Keep buyingyarn nothing worng with that.


----------



## hookncook (Apr 8, 2013)

Evie, oh, my goodness, you know that here in Washington we use yarn instead of umbrellas to keep out the rain!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Your house isn't cluttered.... It is in "a high state of entropy".


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I casn't help you either. I'm a yarn-o-holic myself. Though I did send 2 boxes of yarn to a knitting charity. I've still got a closet full.


----------



## mrs. s (Oct 4, 2011)

Nina don't worry it's better than other vices as gambling etc. To make you feel any better i many large bins in the basement, two large round basket in hall closet and now a beautiful basket (that I only display beautiful yarns for guests to see) in the family room. Unfortunately for me I have a knitting club in school so I am always buying yarn and needles. So don't worry about it just enjoy.
anita


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> I think if you're looking for people to talk you out of buying more yarn you've come to the wrong place!


Ditto!


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the pattern collection. I try to stay out of stores unless I really need something, otherwise I would also have hoards of yarn stash as well as other knit/crochet items.
I recently ran into a young pharmacist, and we somehow got on the topic of knit and crochet. She doesn't do either, but really would like to learn. I invited her to the LYS with me on Saturday, as they have classes where she could learn, and I love, love the instructors. She told me that if she went she would probably just buy a bunch of yarn, as she loves yarn. I think I may have just helped her on her way to the yarn stash addiction. lol


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

Nina, the is appalling and I am totally shocked. No one on this forum can relate to this at all. Managing stash is a simple problem. * You rent an entirely empty house and start stuffing the stash in there. * When this house is full, repeat from * until there are no more rental houses in your town. Then start scouting the next town and so on.

I am a new knitter and so I knit slower and rip out more, so of course the stash is multiplying faster than the fingers can fly. It isn't my fault and I take no responsibility and I don't have a problem. (you can see I do NOT want help).
hugs
TeacupinKS


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

Between my yarn stash and the library's worth of books, we'll have to build another house! Of course, there is the matter of my husband's power tools....... Oh and cookware. Hmmmm. Did I mention books and yarn? Hmmmm. and needlework pattern books of all types. Ack!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

As I am sure you have noticed by now, we don't feel sorry for you! We are all in the same boat I think! Today I went to Ben Franklin's to get some material to back a couple of cross stitch projects and ended up buying two skeins of sock yarn by Mary Maxim that were less than half price! No, I am not using them for socks, I am using them for doll clothes! I understand where you are coming from!


----------



## josephinekiwanuka (Oct 9, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with you dear I do the same all the time, I have big bags of yarn dating over twenty years and I always say to myself I am going to knit this and that and I never do, although I am always knitting scarves and toys, I will never finish the stash I have and I always buy more and believe me we will always keep on buying whenever we see a colour we like. You are not alone and it is perfectly normal, you just made my day.


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

I wonder how big the mountain would be of all our combined yarn stash here on kp would be.
we can all feel guilty together.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

I feel absolutely no guilt! Some anxiety as to how I might best combine all my one of a kind skeins, but I have thoughts about that as I am inventing yet another garment!


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice to be part of this group. I don't think any of us could sleep at night if we thought our 'stash' was being compromised in any way. KNIT ON !!!!!!


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

amma59 said:


> Hi Nina..I am also a knitaholic..I have been knitting for as long as I can remember..When I retired 18 years ago I found myself looking for things to do to occupy my time..I started knitting for charitable organizations in my community..There is only so much I could knit for my family..I love what I do and its always for a good cause..I find that this way I can knit all year round and it's always different patterns,sizes and colors and it is so relaxing..


I have a small stash but also knit all year round for charity and also have been knitting for fall farmer's market sales. I usually have yarn for 3-4 projects bought along with the 2 bins of odds and ends. These work well for the children's stocking hats I make. After being in charge of undoing 4 estates, clutter confuses me. I have a craft room, thank goodness. The biggest problem is that my car seems to know the way to Joann's or Michaels or the new yarn shop at least once a week. Knitting and yarn is contagious but such a healthy habit. I'm a little concerned about what will happen when I retire next year. My car may be really pestering me then for a yarn outing more often


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

You are not by yourself! I guess if our Aldi's had yarn, I would buy even more!


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh dear! You just opened another stash of worms. Books, well....we can't live without books. They say it's air, but it's really books that we can't live without. Then there is craft um, necessities.
My husband's stuff is insignificant compared to mine. If I moved out with all of mine, the house would echo. If he moved out, well, there would be a new sock drawer and if learn to knit socks.....
Hugs
TeacupinKS


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Now Now Nina! Take a deep breath.... _ Seriously there is something wrong with me, my stash is already so out of control I don't know when I'm ever gonna get around to using it all. [/u] Did you ever think you would draw out 14 pages of sympathy? The answer is "you won't!" LOL_


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

TeacupinKS said:


> Nina, the is appalling and I am totally shocked. No one on this forum can relate to this at all. Managing stash is a simple problem. * You rent an entirely empty house and start stuffing the stash in there. * When this house is full, repeat from * until there are no more rental houses in your town. Then start scouting the next town and so on.
> 
> I am a new knitter and so I knit slower and rip out more, so of course the stash is multiplying faster than the fingers can fly. It isn't my fault and I take no responsibility and I don't have a problem. (you can see I do NOT want help).
> hugs
> TeacupinKS


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I have my closet so full of yarn that I can hardly reach my clothes...

Old Mother Hubbard went to her cupboard to get her poor daughter a dress.
When she gets there, her cupboard is bare.........
So is her daughter, I guess!!!

(Adaptation: I wear bathrobes!) HaHa, and I love it. Just teasing, of course.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

carillonpatrice said:


> Between my yarn stash and the library's worth of books, we'll have to build another house! Of course, there is the matter of my husband's power tools....... Oh and cookware. Hmmmm. Did I mention books and yarn? Hmmmm. and needlework pattern books of all types. Ack!


Oh, No, another addiction - yes, I confess to being a bookaholic. And a kitchengadgetaholic. So I have the library of the great unread, the library of the dvd's the great unwatched, the stash of cookware the great unused, and the world of stores physical and online just makes it tooooo easy to sin.


----------



## Linda1945 (Apr 3, 2011)

I am the same way. I have so many projects that I have started I was going to finish them before I bought more yarn, but no the yarn was calling my name.


----------



## Iknit18 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, I made my husband promise that when I die he would get a metal casket,
hopefully bug proof, put in a large stash of yarn,a lamp so that I could see,and my needles and bury it next to me so that I won't get bored.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I am guilty as well!!! Can't resist being near a yarn store and feeling and seeing all those beautiful colors, etc. I have enough to start a small store, too!!


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

Wish I could offer some help, but I'm in so deep there is no way out. If it makes you feel better tho, you're in great company on this site. Also I'm super jealous your Alds carries yarn. Wish ours did.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

TracyEllen said:


> Can I come shop in your stash? Always wanted to go to Ireland!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

libra said:


> I am not sure that Aldi's in the UK is the same as the Aldi's we have here in the US. Please someone correct me if I am wrong.


I talked to one of the girls in our Ohio Aldi's and they are all alike in the states. Run once by the mother and now two son's. One is Aldi's and the other one runs another store. Can't think of the name. We keep getting more and more items in our stores so maybe some day yarn. I did send in a request to Aldi's to put yarn in the stores in the states. I'll see if I still have the email in my cash and give you the address.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I checked my cash and I don't have the email address anymore to request yarn in the states in the Aldi's stores. Maybe someone from one of the other forums might have it. Sorry.That is where I got it.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome to the club. I know the feeling. It's OK. It's still cheaper than therapy.


----------



## mollybear57 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have to pay for a storage unit at the apt. where I live so I have a place for my yarn.
I went to get something out of it last weekend and my boyfriend insisted on going in with me and he almost died, he said I had more yarn than a yarn store and I would have to live to be 168 to use any where near all of it and I am
just 68 now!
HE JUST DOESN'T UNDERSTAND THAT THESE THINGS ARE IMPORTANT IN LIFE!!!


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

RitaLittleCat said:


> Oh, No, another addiction - yes, I confess to being a bookaholic. And a kitchengadgetaholic. So I have the library of the great unread, the library of the dvd's the great unwatched, the stash of cookware the great unused, and the world of stores physical and online just makes it tooooo easy to sin.


LOL! How did you get ahold of my autobiography?


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

Carlyta said:


> Welcome to the club. I know the feeling. It's OK. It's still cheaper than therapy.


soooooo true


----------



## Mil (Apr 11, 2013)

I am so happy to know that I have another 'sister' in this world.  There are 2 knit machines in my house, as well as 3 sew'g machines and a serger. I could wall paper the house with the YARN I have , not to mention the fabric. But really.... don't you feel so happy when you look at all the beautiful yarns in your stash ??? Happy knitting !!!!!


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, my gosh! I don't think a hundred years is so unrealistic for you to use it up. You are right, he doesn't understand and the man is clearly underestimating you.
Get a beginner pattern, some needles and some yarn you don't care about (don't ask me where) and get him hooked!
Hugs
TeacupinKS


----------



## lssknitter (Mar 17, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> You are in the wrong place to get help with what is "seriously wrong with you." People here at KP have posted about having huge yarn stashes. One member said she moved from a 3 bedroom home to a 5 bedroom home just to accomodate her yarn stash. She posted a picture of one of the bedrooms and all the yarn was very neatly organized on shelves. So, no help here. My yarn stash keeps growing and growing, but at least I got it all organized in January. I have eight 18 gal. plastic bins of yarn stash. Bins are labeled with bin number and I did a spread sheet in Excel with what yarn is in what bin. All I have to do when I want to find a yarn is go to my spread sheet on the computer and it will tell me what bin it is in and how much I have and what color. This has helped me to start using yarn on hand, so I only have bought a few skeins so far this year. I closed my eyes to all the sales and didn't go to those stores or web sites so I would not be tempted to buy more. Good luck with your stash.


You are so organized. My yarn is in totes, but I don't know what's where!!!! Maybe when I retire from office work, I'll get mine organized too


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Amen!!! I couldn't have said it better. Are you sure were not related???


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Madjesty said:


> Seriously there is something wrong with me, my stash is already so out of control I don't know when I'm ever gonna get around to using it all. I swore to myself no more yarn until I make a dent in my stash.
> What did I do yesterday?
> Bought more yarn, I couldn't help myself I went into Aldi and they had 4x100g balls of DK for 5.99 I bought two packs of gorgeous yarn and went home sheepishly.


LOL welcome to the club of serious knitaholics! :thumbup:


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

No sympathy from me - everyone on this site appears to have the same problem so if nothing else - you are where you need to be where others understand. There is just no 12 step program for this one!


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

libra said:


> I am not sure that Aldi's in the UK is the same as the Aldi's we have here in the US. Please someone correct me if I am wrong.


Aldi's in the US is a grocery chain that [promises to sell food at very low prices. They don't carry yarn to my knowledge.


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

OakvilleKnitter said:


> I look at it this way. There are lots of collectors in this world, so why not yarn collectors. My family just laugh when I tell them I have bought more yarn and ask me where I am going to put it. Yarn and patterns are the only thing I indulge in so I figure the pleasure I get far out weighs any drawbacks. I am a true yarn-aholic and proud of it.


Justification #1.....buying yarn or books is a great antidepressant and not as habit forming as eating chocolate...wait, maybe buying books and yarn is an addictive habit, too! Lordie, now I have more habits to explain.


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

My brother drove a one-way rental truck over 2000 miles with my "stuff" in it when I moved. He had his motorcycle on the truck to return home. Our mother was concerned that the bike would tip over and get damaged. My brother assured her there was no way that was going to happen and it was better protected than if he tied and padded it. It was surrounded with all my yarn! That's almost all that was in the truck. LOL. Now my stash includes thread and material. And I don't sew! (I knit and crochet the thread to make tiny toys and the material with beads to make dolls.)
Have fun "collecting"!!!!


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm in your club! Swore I wouldn't add to my room full of yarn, but I was hoodwinked by an email sale and 3 days later it arrived. I have no idea what I will do with it, but it's so soft and pretty!


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

Amen. We all suffer from the disease to greater or lesser degrees. After all there are a lot of worse things we could collect.......alligators
boys or men
cars
diamonds
You get the idea. Finish the alphabet! Yarn is nothing compared to the problem of collecting and of the above!


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Madjesty said:


> Seriously there is something wrong with me, my stash is already so out of control I don't know when I'm ever gonna get around to using it all. I swore to myself no more yarn until I make a dent in my stash.
> What did I do yesterday?
> Bought more yarn, I couldn't help myself I went into Aldi and they had 4x100g balls of DK for 5.99 I bought two packs of gorgeous yarn and went home sheepishly.


OOOOH is that a bad pun??? - unless, of course it's acrylic. No guilt! Just enjoy! and if your stash outlives you - there will always be another knitter to take over.


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice avatar my sister picked that same picture for me years ago on ralvery. It is definitely for a knitaolic except mine is sock yarn. So my sympathies are with you completely. I have a yarn thing also.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Go Girl! I'm with you all the way. No pockets in a shroud, and better than being an alchoholic!
Think how much fun you are having and what fun the family will have disposing of your stash when you drop off the twig!


Madjesty said:


> Seriously there is something wrong with me, my stash is already so out of control I don't know when I'm ever gonna get around to using it all. I swore to myself no more yarn until I make a dent in my stash.
> What did I do yesterday?
> Bought more yarn, I couldn't help myself I went into Aldi and they had 4x100g balls of DK for 5.99 I bought two packs of gorgeous yarn and went home sheepishly.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I made a promise to myself at new year. No more yarn to be bought until I've knitted all my stash. Oh dear, I've bought quite a lot of yarn already! Then yesterday I was in a charity shop and bought three balls of pretty baby yarn for 50p each. How could I resist? I'm the same with books. I buy them nearly every week. Although I'm very good at donating them once they're read.


----------



## knittingema3 (Nov 4, 2011)

my husband says I need the 10 step program for buying wool, glad to see I will have company. lol


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Just love this club. We are all here with the same and similar affliction. We love our crafts and surrounding ourselves with the things that will help us do them. So what if others think something is wrong with us if we can't resist a yarn deal or a new yarn. We enjoy the journey.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

brdlvr27 said:


> No sympathy from me - everyone on this site appears to have the same problem so if nothing else - you are where you need to be where others understand. There is just no 12 step program for this one!


Who says it's a problem! (LOL) I moved all my stash out of the closets, the basement and under the bed and put it on bookshelves. Yes, I had to relocate some books. But it makes me so happy to see all that beautiful yarn. Even if I never knit it all, it brings joy to my life. I think I need to fully embrace being a knitaholic and be proud of it.


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

You know, I think that is a wonderful outlook. My bookshelves are full books. Many of them already read but I love the company of the books. Non book people think that is weird. But I am beginning to feel that way about my stash.
I have it in tubs, mesh bags and so forth but I did have some scrap balls in a decorative basket on the coffee table and would like to do something nice like that with my stash other than stash it. But are you concerned about dust collecting on the yarn? Books can be dusted (not that they are very often) but will the yarn get grubby?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I think I'm going to put all of me sock yarn in a decorative pillow sham and decorate my sofa.


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

I am doing a similar thing with an index card system, for yarns, projects and what I made for who.
I also keep a yarn journal in my tote bag. I make notes for patterns, and some thoughts as I am making a project. Of course some of those thoughts tend to be unprintable LOL.
I like to journal and sometimes I am not knitting where the computer is but I do think your idea is a great one.

I also find making pattern notes useful. They may only pertain to me or may not a glitch in the pattern (it's usually me) or if I used a different yarn, care instructions and so on.


----------



## drmeredith (Jun 16, 2012)

Would it help to think of your stash as part of your estate, a legacy for your heirs? I have inherited two stashes and shared with friends. I'm rich!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

drmeredith said:


> Would it help to think of your stash as part of your estate, a legacy for your heirs? I have inherited two stashes and shared with friends. I'm rich!


I'm beginning to think so! My poor DH would be mortified if he saw the price tags on some of my yarn. Hey, even I'm mortified! If I die today, I believe I will be leaving behind a valuable stash, if not a legacy.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Funny replies, remarks, etc. from all. As said by most, we are yarn stashers. Love the reply of being yarnaholics, teddybearsaholic, etc. Ive got another "aholic". Classroom and art supply aholics. I have 28 bins of preschool/K materials and another 15 or so of art supplies.One of my daughters became a K-teacher. I thought great I can help her out, especially being a first yr.teacher and all, right? Well she took a bunch of stuff and that is how i NOW still have 28 bins.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> Funny replies, remarks, etc. from all. As said by most, we are yarn stashers. Love the reply of being yarnaholics, teddybearsaholic, etc. Ive got another "aholic". Classroom and art supply aholics. I have 28 bins of preschool/K materials and another 15 or so of art supplies.One of my daughters became a K-teacher. I thought great I can help her out, especially being a first yr.teacher and all, right? Well she took a bunch of stuff and that is how i NOW still have 28 bins.


Your story is so funny!


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm going to Ireland next week and will check Aldi's. wish ours had yarn.
Think I will forgo some clothes in lieu of yarn. I hear it is pretty cool there. Should I take a heavy coat?


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Mari-Ann said:


> I'm going to Ireland next week and will check Aldi's. wish ours had yarn.
> Think I will forgo some clothes in lieu of yarn. I hear it is pretty cool there. Should I take a heavy coat?


I don't know if you're going to Northern Ireland or the south, but wanted to let you know we don't have Aldis in the north.


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

We are doing a tour around the whole island. Such fun I hear, and beautiful.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Take older clothing and discard or donate it when you return home. That frees up room for yarn.


----------



## TeacupinKS (Apr 10, 2013)

What a wonderful excuse to go to Ireland! I need to shop in New Zealand and Australia and England too. If my husband thought I got in trouble in our local shop, wait till I go International!!!


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

Sounds like you have a great attitude about collecting yarn. I am going to put mine out on display also. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Just got back from sinning again. Michael's .97 Sugar 'n Cream, somewhat picked over but enough in the right colors for Xmas gifts for the kitchens of friends. And then found a naked basket in my livingroom, now brightly filled. Happiness is a filled basket.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

gclemens said:


> LOL! I'm glad that you are a Knitaholic! We have a marvelous group of them here. You are in good company. We also have crochetaholics, yarnaholics, stashaholics, laceacholics, teddybearaholics, shawlaholics, sockaholics, etc.
> 
> :0


It could be worse we could be alcoholics and have nothing to show for our addiction except a hangover.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> You are in the wrong place to get help with what is "seriously wrong with you." People here at KP have posted about having huge yarn stashes. One member said she moved from a 3 bedroom home to a 5 bedroom home just to accomodate her yarn stash. She posted a picture of one of the bedrooms and all the yarn was very neatly organized on shelves. So, no help here. My yarn stash keeps growing and growing, but at least I got it all organized in January. I have eight 18 gal. plastic bins of yarn stash. Bins are labeled with bin number and I did a spread sheet in Excel with what yarn is in what bin. All I have to do when I want to find a yarn is go to my spread sheet on the computer and it will tell me what bin it is in and how much I have and what color. This has helped me to start using yarn on hand, so I only have bought a few skeins so far this year. I closed my eyes to all the sales and didn't go to those stores or web sites so I would not be tempted to buy more. Good luck with your stash.


You are way too organized for a creative person! :lol:


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> Take older clothing and discard or donate it when you return home. That frees up room for yarn.


I traveled back from Germany with a woman who did just that!


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

Haha my computer is in my yarn room. Yes ROOM. My husband says when I go in the and yell something to him it is like I am under a huge stack of blankets. All he hears is a muffled voice! I am truly addicted to buying yarn!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

arwenian said:


> I traveled back from Germany with a woman who did just that!


My DH and I spent 5 months in China last year and we both left stacks of clothing there so we could bring back things we had bought. I had lots of cashmere, and other yarn as well. The best thing we bought before leaving home was a luggage scale. We knew just how much to leave behind.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

And her is your quebec canada sister!,,, i should be knitting! Am knitting a summer sweater for my repal sisters birthday in july

Have fun!

Betty


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

arwenian said:


> I traveled back from Germany with a woman who did just that!


That's what I call thinking ahead! Smart move! 
:thumbup:


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Mari-Ann said:


> I'm going to Ireland next week and will check Aldi's. wish ours had yarn.
> Think I will forgo some clothes in lieu of yarn. I hear it is pretty cool there. Should I take a heavy coat?


Yesterday was the warmest day , so far, this year, about 12degC. Wind & rain proof are more important than heavy coats. aldi only do yarn as specials about twice a year & they did one about 3 weeks ago. Some of the yarn is similar to the Turkish ice yarn a pretty random. they also do solid colours & it seems to be good quality I have used lots but have not washed it yet! Enjoy your holiday in my lovely country.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the club my dear, we all seem to suffer from this same affliction!


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

just received my large package of yarn. Am I bad?!


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

Evie RM - I'm inpressed.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Madjesty said:


> Seriously there is something wrong with me, my stash is already so out of control I don't know when I'm ever gonna get around to using it all. I swore to myself no more yarn until I make a dent in my stash.
> What did I do yesterday?
> Bought more yarn, I couldn't help myself I went into Aldi and they had 4x100g balls of DK for 5.99 I bought two packs of gorgeous yarn and went home sheepishly.


Same thing happened to me, just got done telling my best friend.. i am NOT going to buy any more yarn, then i heard of a sale on at a local , so what did i do ... bought more ! i can't knit fast enough to keep up ...... also am addicted to printing pattens i would have to live 3 life times to make even a small dent.. i guess i am out of control ...!!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I'glad to hear i'm not the only one! Too bad you're so far away, i'm in quebec! Then wecould look ateach other's collectionof patterns and maybe copy somemore!,,,,,,, ha!ha!

All thebest!

Betty

My dad g
Came from kentville!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> I'glad to hear i'm not the only one! Too bad you're so far away, i'm in quebec! Then wecould look ateach other's collectionof patterns and maybe copy somemore!,,,,,,, ha!ha!
> 
> All thebest!
> 
> ...


Beautiful place... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

To Betty & Bovin, I am even further away but, definately have the same disease, really love this forum & seeing all the amazing projects!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry that was ment to be Betty & Viddie!!!!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Sorry that was ment to be Betty & Viddie!!!!


Knitwit-I don't feel so bad now, i guess there are a lot of "us' out there!  :thumbup: Viddie


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

This disease has spread all over the world. At least it isn't the bird flu.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

There is something very warming about this illness. Where can you find so many people with the same illness willing to help each other and share their skills.


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

I laughed out loud and told my husband about - he said I wasn't that bad since I have stashed my stash under every bed in the house ( in big under-the-bed zippered storage bags) AND the beds aren't teetering yet:lol:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

MinnesotaNative said:


> I laughed out loud and told my husband about - he said I wasn't that bad since I have stashed my stash under every bed in the house ( in big under-the-bed zippered storage bags) AND the beds aren't teetering yet:lol:


that is where i have all mine stored- i have 6 of them now under beds, lol


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG! Another human who appreciates true beauty with ALL her senses [well maybe not taste], so should say MOST of her senses! Stand back! Welcome!


----------



## Eleanor Wright (Oct 7, 2011)

I have recently started knitting again after years off and did like you did went to Aldi's and bought £60 of wool, came back, husband went mad saying where was I going to put it!! Told him as I don't drink for smoke it was only over a pound a week on my hobby. He laughed and help find me a place to put it!! Good for you all - why not enjoy the indulgence


----------



## ginafranks (Nov 14, 2012)

If it make you feel any better about yourself just remember that you are not alone. I gave away two stuffed full black bin liners full of yarn to a friend then donated another large carrier bag full of yarn to a charity shop but find I am still purchasing more and more every time I pass a haberdashery or knitting shop. I guess you could say my addiction is incurable.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

you are not alone lol I have so much yarn and keep finding new patterns that won't even work with the yarn I have in my stash.


----------



## mrs. s (Oct 4, 2011)

I keep adding baskets to the floors of closets to hide what I purchase. Lets not forget about the bins in the basement. Think about it. It's not drugs or alcohol or gambling. And the its something useful to use when your done. Just enjoy it


----------



## rselby (Mar 16, 2011)

I share your passion for knitting. My stash is out of control, however with the help of a friend, I got it all organized. This doesn't keep me from buying new patterns and new yarn. I also have about 10 projects that I'm working on. I'll do a little work on one and then a little work on another.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

So what is the problem you want us to help you with?> 
You didn't say...........


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

Madjesty said:


> Seriously there is something wrong with me, my stash is already so out of control I don't know when I'm ever gonna get around to using it all. I swore to myself no more yarn until I make a dent in my stash.
> What did I do yesterday?
> Bought more yarn, I couldn't help myself I went into Aldi and they had 4x100g balls of DK for 5.99 I bought two packs of gorgeous yarn and went home sheepishly.


I especially liked the part where you "went home sheepishly." I am checking out a yarn store sale today, and may well go home the same way!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Nina. My name is Marilyn and I am a knitaholic :-D 

I am also a quiltaholic
a knittingneddleaholic,
knittingpatternaholic, and oh yes
a dropspindleaholic

We are both in good company, there are so many of us on KP 


:thumbup:


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I.honey said:


> The first step is to admit you have a problem....I forgot the next step....


The next step is to buy more yarn...just kidding! I was supposed to be on a yarn diet. My stash is so large that I now call it my 'collection' because I have vintage yarn from the 70's and all the years since then.

I was supposed to be on a yarn diet; but last month I went shopping with a friend (she doesn't knit) & she wanted to stop at Tuesday Morning (she was driving). Found some gorgeous yarns there & I think I spent more than she did! So much for the yarn diet that never was. LOL!


----------

